# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Việt Nam năm 2000, chơi game gì, dùng điện thoại gì?

## duthu94

Như một định luật bất thành văn, mỗi kỷ nguyên mới tới sẽ mang đến những sự thay đổi nhất định về chất và lượng của cuộc sống. Thật vậy, vào thời điểm năm 2000, chúng ta đón nhận sự phát triển mạnh mẽ của mạng điện thoại GSM với những chiếc điện thoại "cục gạch", giúp việc liên lạc, giao thương thuận tiện hơn...
Ngoài ra, cũng cần nhớ rằng, đây là một trong những mốc quan trọng của kỷ nguyên "bùng nổ" trong ngành công nghiệp game với các tên tuổi lớn như Sega, Nintendo hay thậm chí là Sony PlayStation. Có thể nói, trong suốt 14 năm qua, nhờ có sự tiến bộ vượt bậc của công nghệ, mà giờ đây, con người được sở hữu nhiều thiết bị tân tiến hơn, cuộc sống đơn giản và thuận tiện hơn. Thế nhưng bao nhiêu người trong số bạn đọc còn nhớ về những "dấu ấn" công nghệ vào thời điểm năm 2000 tại Việt Nam?
*Điện tử xèng và sự lên ngôi của game PC*
Có thể nói, tại Việt Nam vào những năm 2000, ngoài điện thoại di động thì máy tính cũng là 1 thiết bị tương đối đắt giá so với thu nhập trung bình của người dùng. Do đó, thay vì sở hữu cho mình 1 chiếc máy tính cá nhân để chơi game, người ta có xu hướng chơi trò chơi điện tử ở hàng quán hoặc những nơi công cộng như điện tử xèng hoặc các tiệm game PlayStation.


Tại Hà Nội, 2 tụ điểm điện tử xèng nổi tiếng có thể kể tới chính là trung tâm Vũ Trụ Bay tại công viên Thống Nhất hoặc khu siêu thị Starbowl sầm uất, trung tâm giải trí ở trên đường Phạm Ngọc Thạch. Với những tựa game như đua xe môtô, ôtô, Street Fighters, bắn khủng long cho tới gắp thú bông, điện tử xèng đã nhanh chóng hút khách bởi sự mới lạ, hấp dẫn và nhất là trải nghiệm thật mà những trò chơi này đem lại cho người dùng.
Tuy nhiên, điều khiến điện tử xèng thực sự hot khi đó lại chính bởi "xèng". Chỉ cần mua xèng và nhét vào các khe bên hông máy là trò chơi sẽ được kích hoạt để khởi động. Cách thức chơi rất đơn giản, các thao tác trên máy không vượt quá con số 6 và phần nhiều phụ thuộc vào các hoạt động thực của người chơi. Do đơn giản như vậy nên đối tượng phục vụ của loại hình giải trí này rất đa dạng, phù hợp với nhiều lứa tuổi.


Bên cạnh điện tử xèng, máy chơi PlayStation cũng là niềm mơ ước của không ít những người trẻ thế hệ 8x và 9x. Không quá cồng kềnh như máy chơi xèng, giá bán cũng phải chăng hơn, việc sở hữu máy PlayStation cũng đơn giản hơn và tất nhiên là không quá khó khăn như một chiếc điện thoại di động. Đặc biệt, nếu không có đủ tài chính để sở hữu bộ máy trên, các tín đồ game còn có thể ra các tiệm PlayStation với mức giá từ 3-5000đ/giờ - khá kinh tế so với điện tử xèng.
Tất nhiên, trải nghiệm trên PlayStation không thể đầy đủ như bạn trải nghiệm với những mô hình thật, thế nhưng, nó vẫn là niềm ước ao của biết bao thế hệ. Với những game nổi tiếng như bóng đá, Tekken, Võ đài đẫm máu đi kèm những màn hóa thú siêu đẳng, Rồng đen, Rambo lùn, Dragonball Z... người chơi như chìm đắm vào những màn võ thuật điêu luyện, nhất là những pha "tụ chưởng" bằng tổ hợp nhiều nút mà chỉ ai nhanh tay, nhanh mắt mới có thể làm được.


Nói là game PC chưa thực sự phát triển nhưng nếu để chọn ra một vài tựa game để đời vào thời điểm đó, có lẽ chúng ta phải nhắc tới game bắn súng đỉnh cao cho tới tận bây giờ chính là Counter strike 1.1 hay còn gọi là "Half-life", đế chế - Age of empires, Starcraft, Beach Head 2000... Tuy nhiên, cùng phải vài năm sau, những tựa game trên mới bắt đầu phát triển bởi sự xuất hiện không ngừng của các tiệm net với giá cả phải chăng hơn 2000-2.500đ/giờ.
Nhìn chung, dù công nghệ vào thời điểm năm 2000 là chưa tiên tiến, chưa thực sự hiện đại, tuy nhiên, những giây phút sảng khoái, những điều "diệu kỳ" mà điện tử xèng, PlayStation hay những game trên PC đem tới cho chúng ta là chẳng thể phủ nhận. Chắc chắn, trong tuổi thơ của bạn đọc, cách đây 14 năm, cũng không ít lần ao ước được sở hữu một chiếc máy chơi game cho riêng mình hoặc đơn giản là được mẹ cho vài ngàn đồng để chơi 1 xèng, 1 giờ ngoài tiệm net?
*Cục gạch StarTAC và smartphone*
Sau khoảng 14 năm, chúng ta dễ dàng nhận thấy sự "tiến hóa" của chiếc điện thoại, từ dáng dấp cục mịch, chỉ 1 màu đen, giờ đã muôn vàn màu sắc với nhiều sự lựa chọn. Vào thời điểm năm 2000, người dùng nước ta hầu như đã biết tới những chiếc điện thoại di động, thế nhưng, phổ biến nhất có thể kể tới chính là những chiếc StarTAC đến từ thương hiệu đình đám Motorola.


Được biết, Motorola StarTAC là một trong những chiếc điện thoại nhỏ và nhẹ nhất vào thời điểm ra đời, với trọng lượng khoảng 88 gram. Đặc biệt, đây cũng là chiếc điện thoại đầu tiên trên thế giới có thiết kế dạng gập vỏ sò. Máy ra đời vào năm 1996 và theo công bố của Motorola, họ đã bán được 60 triệu chiếc StarTAC. Do đó, đây chính là một trong những sản phẩm thành công nhất trong lịch sử của thương hiệu này.
Tuy nhiên, vào thời điểm năm 2000, những người có đủ khả năng tài chính để sở hữu một chiếc StarTAC là không nhiều bởi giá bán khi đó của máy là khoảng 1.000 USD. Ngoài ra, những chiếc di động khi đó cũng chẳng có camera - chức năng chụp ảnh, tự sướng hay thậm chí là chơi game, nghe nhạc. Đặc biệt, từ điển của giới công nghệ thế giới lẫn nước ta cũng không có cụm từ "điện thoại cảm ứng".


Trong khi đó, smartphone thời hiện đại lại là cuộc lột xác hoàn toàn từ chiếc điện thoại cục gạch ngày nào với hệ điều hành "thông minh" như Android, iOS hay Windows Phone, màn hình lớn, camera với cảm biến lớn. Thêm vào đó, smartphone còn đem tới nhiều tiện ích trong cuộc sống như học tập, chơi game, nghe nhạc, lướt web... Nói tóm lại, sau 14 năm, chiếc di động ngày nào để trở nên rẻ hơn, phổ biến hơn và nhiều chức năng hơn, chứ không chỉ còn là 1 món đồ xa xỉ dành cho số ít khách hàng như trước kia.
*Sự cố Y2K - lỗi thiên niên kỷ*
Sự cố máy tính năm 2000 còn được gọi là sự cố Y2K là sự cố máy tính diễn ra vào thời khắc đầu tiên bước sang năm 2000. Nguyên nhân là do các máy tính thế hệ cũ, các vi mạch đồng hồ điện tử cũ không thể nhận biết được sự khác biệt giữa các năm 2000 và 1900, bởi vì chúng được lập trình với 2 chữ số cuối cùng của năm nhằm tiết kiệm dung lượng lưu trữ khi mà giá cả sản xuất phần cứng máy tính trong giai đoạn đầu còn đắt đỏ.


Khi những máy này cộng thêm một con số vào sau 99 (Ví dụ 1), BIOS sẽ đặt lại số đếm thành 00. Vấn đề này là do máy tính nhận dạng ngày 01/01/00 (ngày 1 tháng 1 năm 2000) như là ngày 1 tháng 1 năm 1900. Trong việc thiết kế lập trình chương trình máy tính, hai chữ số của năm bị phát sinh lỗi khi chuyển từ x99 đến x00. Điều này đã gây ra một số mặt hạn chế liên quan đến hoạt động không chính xác của ngày và thời gian ngày và giờ và sau ngày 1 tháng 1 năm 2000 gọi là ngày giới hạn hay với cái tên "chân trời sự kiện".
Nếu như không được sửa chữa kịp thời thì hệ thống làm việc lâu dài sẽ bị phá vỡ khi "...97, 98, 99, 00..." tăng dần theo thứ tự trở nên không còn hợp lệ trong thứ tự năm ví dụ như năm 1900. Ở các công ty và các tổ chức trên toàn thế giới đã kiểm tra, sửa chữa, và nâng cấp hệ thống máy tính của họ. Còn thời điểm này ở Việt Nam, bởi số lượng máy tính không quá nhiều nên thiệt hại là không đáng kể.
*Tạm kết*
Ai rồi cũng có 1 thời để nhớ, và nếu được chọn 1 mốc thời gian thực sự ý nghĩa, thời điểm năm 2000 có thể là 1 quãng thời gian khó quên. Đây không chỉ là thời điểm đánh dấu sự thay đổi của nền công nghiệp máy tính nói chung mà còn "tuổi thơ dữ dội" của biết bao tín đồ công nghệ với điện tử xèng, PlayStation hay Half-life. Sẽ là thiếu sót nếu cho rằng những ký ức về năm 2000 được nêu trong bài viết là đẩy đủ. Vậy còn bạn, điều gì khiến bạn nhớ nhất vào thời điểm này?
*>> Chơi game năm 2024 sẽ khác gì so với bây giờ?*

----------

